# Molly and Taz



## Stubby_Dog (Nov 16, 2010)

To see pictures and put a face with these stories, please visit www.facebook.com/stubbydogs

Molly is a six month old spayed Pit Bull puppy. Molly and her sister, Chloe, were spotted sitting behind a dumpster in the wee hours of the morning. They were very skinny, but the kind human who found them has cared for them and fattened them up considerably! Molly is outgoing and playful and loves people. She is crate trained and doing as well as a six month old puppy can with her housetraining! You can find her at: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17924267

Molly is available for adoption in Houston, Texas through Pup Squad Animal Rescue: www.pupsquad.org Contact Kristy Bell for more info: [email protected]




Taz is a 3.5 yr old goofy, happy boy who is ready for his forever home. This poor guy got lost from his family and is now ready to find a new one. 

Here’s what Taz has to say: I’d love a home for the Howl-idays!!! Well, that was my hope a few weeks ago. Sadly, I’m still waiting in the shelter. Are you the perfect person for me?

If you come and visit me at the CT Humane Society in Westport, CT – you’ll see me jumping up and down like I’m on a trampoline, but I’m actually pretty mellow if you can believe it. When I get outside, I like to hang out in the grass and receive belly rubs. I play with a bunch of the other dogs here too, like my buddy Tyson! I wouldn’t mind living with another dog who likes to play!

I know some commands but I will probably need a little time and patience to learn how to live in a house because I’m not sure if I ever have before. I’m learning to do my ‘business’ outside too, but I will need a schedule to keep me on track. I would also love to be your running partner or take some nice vigorous hikes too.

Come visit me at the CT Humane Society, 455 Post Road East, Westport, CT 203-227-4137. Check out more pics of me here: http://www.petango.com/Adopt/Dog-Terrier-Pit-Bull-Mix-10415126


----------

